# Elementium abbauen in Tiefenheim



## Pangon (31. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute.
Ich skille gerade mit meinem Jäger Ingi und Bergbau nach. Nun wollte ich Elementium abbauen in Tiefenheim. 
Da ich Hyjal durchgequestet habe, war ich schon lvl 83 ohne in Vashjir und Tiefenheim gewesen zu sein.
Jetzt wollte ich nach Tiefenheim und Erz abbauen. 
Dort finde ich aber nur ca. 3 Erze in einer Runde. Ich wollte jetzt wissen ob man durchgequestet haben muss, oder ob es immer so überframt ist in Tiefenheim.


----------



## Avolus (31. Januar 2011)

Die neuen Gebiete arbeiten so viel mit Phasing, wie keine andere Erweiterung zuvor.
Das heißt, du musst das Gebiet durchquesten um mehr Vorkommen zu finden.


----------



## elint (1. Februar 2011)

In Tiefenhain und auch in Uldum sieht man am Morgen etwa 5 uhr, und das täglich, 15 - 18 Spieler on. Erze findet man kaum. 
Aus diesen grund hab ich angefangen das zu beobachten. Und siehe da, erze verschwinden, ohne das ein Spieler an oder abfliegt. Komisch....
Man findet selbst ein Erz, kaum sitzt man davor und beginnt mit dem abbau, "haun sich 2 - 3 andere Spieler auf das erz, versuchen abzubaun, Mounten auf und fliegen weg.
Diese Spieler angesprochen(angeflüstert), keine Antwort. Auch die ärgsten beleidigungen bewegen diese "Spieler" nicht, etwas zu sagen.
Fazit: in den letzten 3 Wochen in denen ich das beobachte werden diese Nichtantworter immer mehr. Das werden doch nicht etwa Farmbots sein???
Einen GM damit zu bemühen ist sinnlos. Die machen nichts.

Ich empfinde es als Betrug an den anderen spielern, die sich redlich mühen. Aber offensichtlich sind die paar Dutzend schwarze Schafe Blizz lieber als ein paar hundert gefrustete 
Spieler die ernsthaft nach 6 jahren spielen überlegen aufzuhören.

Das dadurch auch die ganze "Auktionshausflora" zum Teufel geht, scheind auch egal zu sein.


----------



## Avolus (1. Februar 2011)

Bots bewegen sich hauptsächlich unter der Map des Spiels und farmen die Spots im Affentempo ab.
Aber auf einen solchen zu treffen, wäre dann doch mehr Glück.
Ich denke, du bist einfach des öfteren auf gefrustete Spieler gestoßen, die schon seit einer Weile farmen und nichts bei rum kommt ^^


----------



## Throgan (1. Februar 2011)

Pangon schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> Ich skille gerade mit meinem Jäger Ingi und Bergbau nach. Nun wollte ich Elementium abbauen in Tiefenheim.



Mein Tip:

Bau Elementium im Schattenhochland ab, da gibt es Tonnen...

Dein Level spielt dabei die kleinere Rolle. Aufpassen muss man lediglich rund um die Bastion des Zwielichts auf dem Plateau, aber der Spot ist eh schlecht...

Das meiste Spawnt in den Schluchten um grim Batol, da steht auch solang Du nicht dort gequestet hast kein Mob, dann fliegst nordöstlich die Bergkette hoch, am Fluss wieder runter und wieder bei GB durch die schluchten...mit n bisl Glück und wenn nicht grad 5 andere Farmen kannst Du schon nach ner knappen Stunde die Taschen voll haben =)

Ich hab das auch mit meinem Pala auf 80 gemacht, hab mittlerweile nur durch Bergbau fast 3 level gemacht und bin dort in der ganzen Zeit evtl. 5 mal gestorben^^

Eins noch, flieg NIE in die Höhle, auch wenn dort 5-10 Erze drin sind^^ Das killt Dich auf dem Level =)


----------



## elint (1. Februar 2011)

Nach 6 jahren WOW weis man wo ein Bot ist und wo nicht. 

Mich ärgert nur, das Blizz nichts dagegen unternimmt.


----------



## Dexis (1. Februar 2011)

Die einfachste Zone um Elementium abzufarmen, ist eindeutig Uldum. Die Erzadern sind hier beinahe alle am Rand zu den anderen Zonen gelegt, das zieht sich komplett von der Küste im Südwesten bis zur anderen Seite wo die Zonengrenze im Osten wieder in Küstenbereich übergeht.
Es gibt vielleicht zwei, drei... maximal vier Erzadern bei denen man Gefahr läuft von Mobs Aggro zu ziehen. Ich habe meinen Bergbauer - in WotLK nur bis lvl 74,5 gespielt - mittlerweile auf lvl 78 hoch bekommen, nur durch Bergbau farmen in Uldum. Darüber hinaus hab ich bisher das Gefühl, hier die meisten Pyriterzadern abgestaubt zu haben.
Kann man also jedem empfehlen, der seinen eigenen Bergbauer vielleicht auch noch nicht auf lvl 85 hoch hat und die neuen Erze farmen will.

Was die Bots angeht ist es mittlerweile sehr ärgerlich, dass Blizzard so wenig dagegen unternimmt. Angeblich soll es ja daran liegen, dass die meisten Bots so weit entwickelt sind dass das reine automatisierte Abfarmen nicht mehr so auffällt dass man die Bots deswegen drankriegen könnte.
Aber ganz ehrlich: wie oft bin ich zum Kräuter und Bergbau farmen schon durch die neuen Zonen geflogen und habe dabei typische Bot-Verhaltensmuster entdeckt:
- Charaktere die zu jeder Uhrzeit am farmen sind, jeden Tag ohne Pause, immer dieselben Spots. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass jemand völlig ohne Schlaf auskommt um diese Zeiten abzuspulen. Und auch zu behaupten, dass sich mehrere Leute einen Account zum farmen teilen und dadurch die hohe Onlineaktivität zustande kommt ist Quark - das machen vielleicht 1-2 Leute aber nicht jeder der mehreren Dutzend Bots.
- "Normale" Spieler verhalten sich dynamisch, soll heißen: wenn sie einen oder mehrere Spieler vor sich auf der Route sehen, wird die Route abgekürzt oder einfach eine andere Schleife geflogen. Bots tun das nicht, die fliegen halt ihre automatisierte Route. Nach 5-8 Runden durch eine Zone hat selbst der letzte Depp bemerkt, welche Charaktere gerade wirklich gespielt werden und welche ihr Ding ablaufen.
- Das dynamische gilt ja auch fürs Erze (oder Kräuter) sammeln. Jeder der einen Spot ansteuert und dann sieht dass da schon jemand dran ist, der fliegt doch sofort weiter um sich den nächsten Spot zu sichern. Ein Bot fliegt auf JEDEN Fall den Spot an, auch wenn der Spot nach seinem Abmounten schon nicht mehr da ist. Und dann dieses typische punktgenaue Fliegen über dem Spot und dann abmounten aus geringer Höhe - ich kann mich nicht erinnern, selber jemals so uneffektiv gefarmt zu haben weil man doch immer in direkter Linie zum Spot fliegt.

Ich hoffe ja dass da mal irgendetwas passiert, aber wirklich daran glauben tue ich nicht....


----------



## elint (1. Februar 2011)

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.
Blizz ist gefordert etwas zu tun.


----------



## Lari (1. Februar 2011)

Und sie tun auch was  Aber eben in Wellen. Genug Gespräche mit GMs bezüglich Bots gehabt  Sogar einmal 30 Minuten nach Ticket-Eröffnung.
In korrektem deutsch geschrieben Tickets bewirken wahre Wunder 

@Erz-Farmen: Vor dem eigentlichen Questen im Schattenhochland in der Kerbe da im Nord-Westen. Unmengen.

Und es is einfach alles total überfarmt, das liegt nicht an Bots. Ihr seid nicht die einzigen, die das Zeug brauchen


----------



## elint (2. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Und sie tun auch was  Aber eben in Wellen. Genug Gespräche mit GMs bezüglich Bots gehabt  Sogar einmal 30 Minuten nach Ticket-Eröffnung.
> In korrektem deutsch geschrieben Tickets bewirken wahre Wunder
> 
> @Erz-Farmen: Vor dem eigentlichen Questen im Schattenhochland in der Kerbe da im Nord-Westen. Unmengen.
> ...




Dann schau dir mal die Zustände im AH an. Dann weist was mit 90% der Erze passiert.
Und, alle 20 Minuten angeflüstert werden, ob man Gold kaufen will ist auch nicht die feine englische Art.
Es gibt zwar den Meldebutton, der scheind mir aber fürn "Hugo" zu sein!

Hab gestern nachmittag 9 (NEUN) Farmbots im Schattenhochland gezählt. Und wie sich ein Farmbot verhält, das weis ich mittlerweile sehr gut!


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2011)

Ich habe seit Cataclysm keinen einzigen Whisper bezüglich Gold-Selling bekommen und alle Erzfarmer, die ich sehe sind aus namhaften Gilden bzw. ich kenne sie sogar, weil man über den /1 kommuniziert.

Du übertreibst einfach  Aber nun gut. Ich farm auch, um es zu verkaufen. Bin ich ein böser Bot? 
Bleib in deinem Irrglauben und reporte weiterhin Spieler, die natürlich nicht gebannt werden und reg dich drüber auf, dass diese "Bots" dann immer noch da rum fliegen


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Februar 2011)

elint schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die Zustände im AH an. Dann weist was mit 90% der Erze passiert.
> Und, alle 20 Minuten angeflüstert werden, ob man Gold kaufen will ist auch nicht die feine englische Art.
> Es gibt zwar den Meldebutton, der scheind mir aber fürn "Hugo" zu sein!
> 
> Hab gestern nachmittag 9 (NEUN) Farmbots im Schattenhochland gezählt. Und wie sich ein Farmbot verhält, das weis ich mittlerweile sehr gut!



Ich hab nicht einen einzigen farmbot seit cata gesehen und auch wie Lari nicht einen /w für goldwerbung.
Ich versteh auch nicht wie dich der Preis von erzen im ah so überraschen kann, war doch klar das es nicht bei 200g pro stack wie bei cata start bleibt.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Februar 2011)

Avolus schrieb:


> Bots bewegen sich hauptsächlich unter der Map des Spiels und farmen die Spots im Affentempo ab.
> Aber auf einen solchen zu treffen, wäre dann doch mehr Glück.
> ...


Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich einen 70er Spieler am Ende von Vashir erlebt, der "unterirdisch" Erz abbaute.
Ich konnte beobachten, wie er tagelang dort rumhing.
Mittlerweile ist er aber sehr wahrscheinlich gebannt oder hat seine Funktion erfüllt.

Und es gibt/gab zumindest auch viele Bots oberhalb der Erde. 



elint schrieb:


> Hab gestern nachmittag 9 (NEUN) Farmbots im Schattenhochland gezählt. Und wie sich ein Farmbot verhält, das weis ich mittlerweile sehr gut!


Da muss man aber schon genau hinsehen.
Wenn ich im Schattenhochland, wie viele, stupide meine Route abfliege, hat es auch Ähnlichkeiten mit nem Bot.
Immer dieselbe Route - hin und her. 

greetz


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Februar 2011)

Hm ich finde, dass ich sehr viel Obsidium und Elementiumerz in Tiefenheim finde! Meiner Meinung nach der beste Spott! Vielleicht ist das aber auch von Server zu Server unterschiedlich!?


----------



## Dexis (3. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Cataclysm keinen einzigen Whisper bezüglich Gold-Selling bekommen und alle Erzfarmer, die ich sehe sind aus namhaften Gilden bzw. ich kenne sie sogar, weil man über den /1 kommuniziert.
> 
> Du übertreibst einfach  Aber nun gut. Ich farm auch, um es zu verkaufen. Bin ich ein böser Bot?
> Bleib in deinem Irrglauben und reporte weiterhin Spieler, die natürlich nicht gebannt werden und reg dich drüber auf, dass diese "Bots" dann immer noch da rum fliegen


Leider kann ich dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen, ich spiele auf einem der ältesten und spielertechnisch größten deutschen Server und hier ist das Goldselling weiterhin an der Tagesordnung. Zugegebenermaßen whispern die niemanden mehr an sondern spammen fröhlich im Minutentakt den Handelschannel zu, das Ärgernis über solche bleibt aber vorhanden.

Im Augenblick kann man sagen, dass Kräuter derzeit das wohl wertvollste Gut sind - man benötigt sie für die Alchemie (Elixiere/Fläschchen/Tränke, Transmutationen) und Inschriftenkunde (Glyphen und die Dunkelmondkarten). Daher sind hier die Spots natürlich immer ordentlich in Betrieb, und sicherlich sind 90% der Farmer auch ganz normale Spieler. Nur hat es - für meine Begriffe - in den letzten Monaten einen gehörigen Zuwachs an Spielern gegeben, die mittlerweile lieber auf Bots zurückgreifen statt sich selber die Arbeit zu machen.

Und was noch viel schlimmer ist: ein anderer großer Teil der Community ist selber auch noch so stinkend faul und kauft diesen Leuten auch noch das ganze Zeug ab! Nicht dass man irgendwie auf die Idee käme, im AH bei Namen wie "ggtedor" oder "fikbqrz" die Finger davon zu lassen. Nein, es wird alles gekauft, man hat es ja.... 50.000 WoW-Gold für 14,95 Euro sind ja keine Seltenheit mehr.
Manchmal spielt man wirklich mit dem Gedanken, ob Blizzard nur deshalb nichts gegen Botting unternimmt weil sie selber ins automatisierte Geschäft eingestiegen sind und sich mit dem WoW-Gold noch ´ne Kelle extra verdienen.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Februar 2011)

Nun scheer hier mal nicht alle über einen Kamm. Nur weil jemand seine Mats im ah kauft ist er noch lange nicht faul. Ökonomisch triffts wohl eher. die zeit die ich mit mats farmen verbringen müsste um meine Geschäfte auch nur halbwegs profitabel zu halten investier ich lieber in die produktion statt rohmaterialvbeschaffung. Und wenn ich dann auch noch ausrechne was mich farmen auf dem papier kostet....nö.


----------



## Dexis (3. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Nun scheer hier mal nicht alle über einen Kamm.


Habe ich auch nicht getan^^



tear_jerker schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand seine Mats im ah kauft ist er noch lange nicht faul.


Das habe ich auch nie behauptet. Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile mit so vielen Freunden, Bekannten oder Offizieren anderer Gilden gesprochen und weiß von locker 7-10 Spielern, die sich WoW-Gold kaufen und sich dann ihre benötigten Mats aus dem AH holen, anstatt selber zu farmen. Und das verteilt auf einen geschätzten Accountpool von ca. 100 Leuten.
Das heißt dann weitergedacht aber auch: es kümmert sie nicht, von wem die Mats kommen. Also wird schön weiter gebottet, der Absatz bricht ja nicht ein.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ökonomisch triffts wohl eher. die zeit die ich mit mats farmen verbringen müsste um meine Geschäfte auch nur halbwegs profitabel zu halten investier ich lieber in die produktion statt rohmaterialvbeschaffung. Und wenn ich dann auch noch ausrechne was mich farmen auf dem papier kostet....nö.


Und genau hier liegt ja der Hund begraben! Du kannst zurzeit farmen gehen wann du willst - es gibt mittlerweile keine Uhrzeit des Tages mehr an dem man sich eine Zone mit maximal 2,3 Spielern teilt. Selbst mitten in der Woche nachts um vier Uhr morgens, sind 30 Spieler in einer Zone online, davon in etwa 20 am farmen.... und oh, moment - die Hälfte davon zeigt sämtliche Verhaltensmuster auf die überall über Bots zu lesen sind. Wenn ich testweise morgens um halb acht mal farmen gehe um wenigstens ansatzweise meine Ruhe zu haben und ich auf anderthalb Flugrunden im Schattenhochland sage und schreibe 18 Kräuter finde, finde ich das nicht mehr lustig.
Es ist also kein Wunder dass der Großteil der Leute denkt wie du - wieviel Zeit mit Farmen müsstest du wohl aufwenden um deine Sache profitabel zu machen? Wenn die Bots nicht wären, wäre mehr für die "echten" Farmer da, so einfach ist das.

Und ja, ich schreibe Tickets. Wenn mir ein Spieler mit mind. drei typischen Verhaltensmustern hintereinander unter kommt, dann schreib ich halt. Nur Antwort kriege ich in den seltensten Fällen... die antworten mir wohl nicht mehr, weil sie wissen was kommt: immer das gleiche alte Lied^^ Nur leider passiert zu wenig dagegen.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> ..., ich spiele auf einem der ältesten und *spielertechnisch größten deutschen Server* und hier ist das *Goldselling weiterhin an der Tagesordnung*.
> Zugegebenermaßen whispern die niemanden mehr an sondern spammen fröhlich im Minutentakt den Handelschannel zu, das Ärgernis über solche bleibt aber vorhanden.


Naja, spielertechnisch wahrscheinlich eben hauptsächlich Goldkäufer und Verkäufer ... 
Wo keine Nachfrage vorhanden ist, gibt es eben auch nicht diesen Spam.
Da, wo ich spiele, gibt es relativ wenig Goldspam.


----------



## Urobeson (3. Februar 2011)

Also angeflüstert hat mich auch schon lange keiner mehr. Eigentlich schade, die hab ich immer gern verarscht. Interesse heucheln und ihnen dann grauen Crap als Bezahlung anbieten oder sich so freuen über menschlichen Kontakt, dass die einen recht schnell ignorieren.
Im Handelschannel hingegen sind laufend Goldseller unterwegs, aber dank Spam Me Not bekomm ich in der Regel nur die Meldung mit, dass wieder ne Spammeldung raus ist.

Farmen ist in Tiefenheim recht einträglich, ich hab erst gestern ca. eine Dreiviertelstunde gefarmt und dabei 100 Obsidium und 130 Elementium abgebaut. Zum großen Teil ab ins AH und ca. 1500 Gold gemacht. Beim farmen hab ich mich auch nicht gerade überanstrengt.


----------

